

Show HN: Interactive demo of Gmail contextual gadget for Highrise - simon02
http://www.piesync.com/gadget/live

======
simon02
A little bit of background information. The original Gmail gadget is a
backbone js application. I rewrote all the parts (certain models, views and
the router) making a connection to our server and substituted those methods to
return json which could be parsed into Backbone models. The whole process only
took a few hours and makes it more clear what it is exactly the gadget can do.
I welcome all questions.

